

How to use time travel to improve your life. - donw
http://patterico.com/2006/12/03/putting-things-in-perspective/

======
dctoedt
When our kids were little and I was traveling on business a lot, my wife
scolded me for not spending enough time with the kids: "If you want them to
WANT to visit you in the nursing home, you have to invest the time NOW to
build relationships with them -- if you wait till YOU have time, it'll be too
late."

~~~
pg
[http://www.rhapsody.com/harry-chapin/the-gold-medal-
collecti...](http://www.rhapsody.com/harry-chapin/the-gold-medal-
collection/cats-in-the-cradle/lyrics.html)

------
tome
I think this is to do with the difference between the experiential self and
the remembering self:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_kahneman_the_riddle_of_exper...](http://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_kahneman_the_riddle_of_experience_vs_memory.html)

~~~
bitwize
Always and everywhere, REMEMBER YOURSELF...

------
dsplittgerber
Very similar to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1287513>

kristiandupont even pointed out the link in that thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1287688>

~~~
hugh3
I think this one-point article is better than that seven-item list.

Really, if you're going to be acquiring seven life-changing habits you should
really read more than one paragraph about each!

------
isleyaardvark
It reminds me of a point of view of one of Thich Nhat Hanh's friends,
mentioned in his book "The Miracle of Mindfulness".

The gist of it was his friend was discussing spending time with his kids. He
would view something like the concert Patterico mentioned as "his time" and
sitting in the car with a crying baby as "the kid's time". He simply decided
to start viewing "the kid's time" as "his time", he was choosing to spend
quality time with his children.

------
leviathant
Often times when faced with what seems like an important decision, I ask
myself "What is this going to matter in ten years?" It's not always going to
make decisions easier, but the added weight and long-term outlook do put
things into a better perspective.

------
doki_pen
Some people will always regret whatever it is that they decided not to do. The
best defense is to make mindful decisions. It's not surprising that the thing
this guy thought he really wanted to do is something that is force fed to us
24/7 by the media. Last time I went to a concert I was thoroughly bored. But
I'm rambling..

------
Qz
It's a good point, but at the same time it's important to remember that the
point is to have gratitude for the present moment, rather than to get caught
up in the imaginary future time from which you look backwards.

------
yurifury
"So live as if your were living already for the second time and as if you had
acted the first time as wrongly as your are about to act now." - Viktor Frankl

------
giantfuzzypanda
Sounds like someone watched Primer a few too many times.

------
TotlolRon
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG9XfJxMY8A>

Country Music. Everything that can be told has already been told.

